# Long lost member returning with a T-Jet Batmobile question



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

Howdy, all............
I am a long lost Hobby Talk member trying to make a comback into the HO slot hobby. I have a passion for the 1966 Batmobile. I picked up what was claimed, to be a Aurora T-Jet Batmobile body. When I received it, I couldn't help but noticing how clean and shiny it was for a 54 year old piece of plastic. I am now questioning it's authenticity.
My question is for anyone that may know how to tell if it the real deal or not. What, if any marking should be on them?
I tried to fit the body on a JL T-Jet 500 chassis and it came up short in the wheelbase on the Batmobile. The body was too long for it.

Any offerings folks?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Muchotexas said:


> Howdy, all............
> I am a long lost Hobby Talk member trying to make a comback into the HO slot hobby. I have a passion for the 1966 Batmobile. I picked up what was claimed, to be a Aurora T-Jet Batmobile body. When I received it, I couldn't help but noticing how clean and shiny it was for a 54 year old piece of plastic. I am now questioning it's authenticity.
> My question is for anyone that may know how to tell if it the real deal or not. What, if any marking should be on them?
> I tried to fit the body on a JL T-Jet 500 chassis and it came up short in the wheelbase on the Batmobile. The body was too long for it.
> ...


Reproductions were made of this body by Dash Motorsports ( and probably a few others ). The Dash repros are good, but were sold as undecorated kits with all the parts in black and the clear windows. Could be one of those that was assembled and decorated...or not. A picture of the bottom, front, and back would be very helpful here...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> Reproductions were made of this body by Dash Motorsports ( and probably a few others ). The Dash repros are good, but were sold as undecorated kits with all the parts in black and the clear windows. Could be one of those that was assembled and decorated...or not. A picture of the bottom, front, and back would be very helpful here. Also make sure that the front wheels/axle are adjusted out to the farthest forward of the three axle holes provided on the chassis...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are several examples of different packaging on ebay. And I found one set for sale previously here but the image is no longer available.









Hobbyist Forums







www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JL/AW chassis do not line up the body mount holes either.
DASH made a very good replica.
I have an original Aurora right here and the front axle is in the "back" set of holes, nearest the motor magnet.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

Here are some more pics of it.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

alpink said:


> JL/AW chassis do not line up the body mount holes either.
> DASH made a very good replica.
> I have an original Aurora right here and the front axle is in the "back" set of holes, nearest the motor magnet.


Is there any markings inside the body? Would you have a pic of the inside? I found a Dash body online and there is no markings like the one I have. see the pics I posted on another reply. The body mount hole do line up on the on the JL/AW chassis


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Aurora bodies should have a catalog number on the inside, for the Batmobile that would be 1385 if it was on a complete car or 1285 if it was packaged as the body alone.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

Absolutely no markings what so ever on this one. I have seen a few listed with no markings(that I could see). Not many take time to show the undersides on ebay or other sites. I posted a pic of the underside.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

Rich Dumas said:


> Aurora bodies should have a catalog number on the inside, for the Batmobile that would be 1385 if it was on a complete car or 1285 if it was packaged as the body alone.


Absolutely no markings what so ever on this one. I have seen a few listed with no markings(that I could see). Not many take time to show the undersides on ebay or other sites. I posted a pic of the underside.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

Well..... to end the question about it's authenticity, and after finding the Dash version on various sites, I contacted the seller about the concern. He graciously said to return it to resolve it. He understood the concern, but could offer no explanations about the super fresh minty-mint-mint condition of the 54 year old specimen.
So............... My search for an original 1966 Aurora T-Jet Batmobile will continue.
Thanks to all that offered feedback.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have three batmobiles that I just checked and none of them have numbers inside.
I am quite certain they are all original Aurora Batmobiles.










on the right Aurora. on the left DASH. poor pics , I know.
but notice the raised area toward the front of the DASH just behind the headlight area.
also, you cannot see in these pics, the inside of the DASH body is rough while the inside of the Aurora body is smooth.



















if yours looks like the one on the right, you might want to reconsider returning it.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm leaning more toward this being original Aurora, but someone having touched up the red paint. If you look at the photo of the back of the body, the paint edges look ragged. Like you would see lifting off masking tape. Aurora spray painted the bodies, so you see a fade of the paint at the edges. Other spots on the body also look like a fairly thick coat of the red, much thicker than I generally see with an original Aurora spray job, but typical when brushing it on.
Also, regarding markings on the inside of the body, Aurora tjet bodies usually do not have any markings on the inside. AFX yes, tjet no. There may be some exceptions, as I think mustang bodies sometimes have a number, but it's just a single number, like 2 or 8, which I assume may have been the mold number.


----------



## Muchotexas (Mar 20, 2020)

alpink said:


> I have three batmobiles that I just checked and none of them have numbers inside.
> I am quite certain they are all original Aurora Batmobiles.
> 
> 
> ...


I wish your pics were clearer. I understand what is being said, but the visual would help.
Thanks for the input. it helped.


----------



## bigdeke0410 (10 mo ago)

Muchotexas said:


> Howdy, all............
> I am a long lost Hobby Talk member trying to make a comback into the HO slot hobby. I have a passion for the 1966 Batmobile. I picked up what was claimed, to be a Aurora T-Jet Batmobile body. When I received it, I couldn't help but noticing how clean and shiny it was for a 54 year old piece of plastic. I am now questioning it's authenticity.
> My question is for anyone that may know how to tell if it the real deal or not. What, if any marking should be on them?
> I tried to fit the body on a JL T-Jet 500 chassis and it came up short in the wheelbase on the Batmobile. The body was too long for it.
> ...


I have one in the box new. Yours appears to be the real deal


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Johnny Lightning/Auto World did make a Batmobile as well.
The expert on Aurora cars is Bob Beers, he wrote the book on them. You might e-mail Bob at [email protected] and ask for his opinion.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Rich Dumas said:


> Aurora bodies should have a catalog number on the inside, for the Batmobile that would be 1385 if it was on a complete car or 1285 if it was packaged as the body alone.


 No............tjets did NOT come w/ stock numbers inside them, ever!

------------------------
Slot Car Johnnie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Muchotexas said:


> Well..... to end the question about it's authenticity, and after finding the Dash version on various sites, I contacted the seller about the concern. He graciously said to return it to resolve it. He understood the concern, but could offer no explanations about the super fresh minty-mint-mint condition of the 54 year old specimen.
> So............... My search for an original 1966 Aurora T-Jet Batmobile will continue.
> Thanks to all that offered feedback.



If you are still looking, I can help you.

-----------------------
Slot Car Johnnie


----------



## jimtone (Jul 20, 2014)

I have both an original Tjet and newer DASH Batmobile which is still unassembled. The X between the front windscreens on the black body cowl is much larger on the DASH and DASH has no raised door handles.


----------

